# saxon field bronz gimple



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

my new Saxon field color pigeons, Gimple.





​


----------



## dragoons.izzy (Sep 26, 2012)

lovely colors i really like the bird on the first picture to the right. reminds me of an arch angel


----------

